# Der Schäferhund von Jesus???? 1X



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2011)

nee, nur ne große Pfütze


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2011)

Ich dachte immer... nur A*** (und Claudia) hatte nen Schäferhund... 
der konnte aber wohl nicht übers Wasser gehen


----------

